# Postage Due Pens



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2017)

And lo, on this day he threw his hands to the sky and screamed to the heavens "IT IS FINISHED!"

Vintage Stamps cast in Silmar 41 on the Chrome Mesa kit from woodturningz.com with custom engraved presentation boxes.

Delivering 500 of the green ones with the 1964 Doctors Mayo Stamp and 50 of the 1961 Nursing Stamp today

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2017)

That is awesome Colin! I'm sure you're glad to be done with those! Tony


----------



## jasonb (Sep 27, 2017)

So I guess you can just drop them in the mail since they already have a stamp on them?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 27, 2017)

Well done, Colin. Take the rest of the afternoon off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Well done, Colin. Take the rest of the afternoon off.



Now to deliver, Thinking about running up and seeing my daughter for the evening and taking her to a movie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 27, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Now to deliver, Thinking about running up and seeing my daughter for the evening and taking her to a movie


Perfect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats! Most awesome! I take it the deliveries are to medical folks? Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Perfect!



Delivery takes me half way up there, figure unwind before doctor appointment tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Most awesome! I take it the deliveries are to medical folks? Chuck



These are going into the gift catalog for the Mayo Clinic alumni association. Hoping for a second batch order right away. The last new item, when I delivered, the buzz had been so good they placed a second order right away. Took a chance and stocked up on the stamps for them, I've got a couple thousand of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 27, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Delivery takes me half way up there, figure unwind before doctor appointment tomorrow.


I'm pulling for you being in the 95%.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thats awesome mr c!!! Great to hear....those look great!


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 27, 2017)

Colin you're almost to 5,000 "likes". I'm going to go find 5 of your posts and get you there!.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 27, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Colin you're almost to 5,000 "likes". I'm going to go find 5 of your posts and get you there!.



I did it. Colin now has 5,001 "likes".

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats! Sounds like you got a good thing going. Careful though, or the numbers will get so big you'll have to start outsourcing to China lol


----------



## Sprung (Sep 27, 2017)

Nicely done, Colin!

Now, I hope they do a second order with you right away - but leave you enough time to get a breather in before you have to get to working on it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 27, 2017)

Colin, exemplary work. Have you ever posted any basic steps for attachment to a tube and best resins for consistent results? I've got a snakeskin I'm wanting to do, but not sure enough of process to take a chance and mess up the little bit of skin I have.

Cancel that..just found the how-to thread! Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 28, 2017)

TimR said:


> Colin, exemplary work. Have you ever posted any basic steps for attachment to a tube and best resins for consistent results? I've got a snakeskin I'm wanting to do, but not sure enough of process to take a chance and mess up the little bit of skin I have.
> 
> Cancel that..just found the how-to thread! Thanks.



I've done a couple with snake skin, those were really early in my casting journey so I used CA to put the skin on the tube, it was a pain so if I ever do any more I'll try the adhesive I've been using to see what happens. Reminds me, in the next day or two I want to add something I discovered to the stamp casting thread that really helps with assembly.


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 28, 2017)

Nicely done. 

Les


----------

